# Wishing you the best



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

Just a quick drop in to say I wish all of you the very best Christmas possible.
Many, many thanks to all those people on this forum who have helped me through the past 7 months, I really wish you all the best.

I've just spent the best part of 2 hours putting together my youngest daughters doll house and I'm now off to bed as I believe I may be awoken pretty early!
Tomorrow is about my kids, not the last 7 months.

Once again, all the best to all of you - those who know me, those who don't and those that do but wished they didn't 

MERRY CHRISTMAS TAM FOLKS

And I'll see you again in a few days. 

Take care

N-B


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

And a Merry Christmas to you and yours NB.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

If your on your own this Christmas. Crank up the music and hey, you just joined the skeleton crew at TAM
Eat, Call a friend.


To those who have Children and they are not with you. Turn up the music. Pour a glass of wine. Think of the times before with your children . There is nothing you can do abot it. kick yourself up the ass.. Yes again.


To those who are lucky enough to have their children this year enjoy your new smaller family. Make new traditions. Enjoy what you have today.

My kids turn up in an hour. Going offline. 

For the people in agony. I'm Sorry.
*This too, shall pass.*


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Ty. You have a Merry Christmas as well.


----------

